# ZZ Top



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

Goddamn it - these guys are cooler than cool!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cnMFOeEPUks&feature=related

I love how they both sit down (3:27) while soloing - so cool!


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

i dunno- this is one of those bands who were way cooler before videos-


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

fraser said:


> i dunno- this is one of those bands who were way cooler before videos-


WHat??

They freaking invented videos! Legs, Sharp Dressed Man - All kinds of iconic stuff in the 80s


----------



## twoonie2 (Jan 19, 2008)

Love em'!!

kksjur


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

I didn't care for them all that much until I saw them on that Clapton 'Crossroads' festival dvd - so cool. I mean who the heck else sits down and crosses their legs - in unison with their bass player while soloing???

I suspect they were just as cool before MTV.


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

vds5000 said:


> Goddamn it - these guys are cooler than cool!...


Love 'em. Check this out:

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/eqzZKY7Oj3Q&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/eqzZKY7Oj3Q&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

vds5000 said:


> Goddamn it - these guys are cooler than cool!


gospel truth. :bow:


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Sure they were always cool, that's the thing, you either are or you aren't.BB King? Cool. John Mayer? not. you know what I mean? (I'm not talking about the music either, I like JM)


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

indeed - ZZ top invented cool - such a full sound for a 3 piece too


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Sometimes the showmanship overtakes the musicianship, but how many can keep their musicianship at such entertaining standards? They have it all going on, in my opinion. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

At this point, and probably for well over a decade and more, ZZ Top have made the transition from "band" to "archetype". That is, they are a sort of abstract "idea" of a group. To some extent, the beards and sunglasses - their facelessness - and the stylized movements and matching outlandish instruments have put them beyond the idea of a group with people in it who sing and play songs a little better or worse or differently or faster or slower each time. They don't play songs; they carry out rituals that just happen to have notes.

I'm not saying this to diss them. I happen to like them.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

mhammer said:


> At this point, and probably for well over a decade and more, ZZ Top have made the transition from "band" to "archetype". That is, they are a sort of abstract "idea" of a group. To some extent, the beards and sunglasses - their facelessness - and the stylized movements and matching outlandish instruments have put them beyond the idea of a group with people in it who sing and play songs a little better or worse or differently or faster or slower each time. They don't play songs; they carry out rituals that just happen to have notes.
> 
> I'm not saying this to diss them. I happen to like them.


I agree. At some point ZZ Top became more about style than substance. Fortunately for them, they had a good catalog of solid songs that they could just keep playing while they developed their style to what we see today.

ZZ Top is cooler than cool. Those guys are pretty awesome. I think it's great, too, that Billy can play himself on tv's _Bones_. It shows that he doesn't take himself all that seriously - or at least to me it does.

My fav ZZ Top schtick is Billy getting his cigar lit by a giant blowtorch during the solo to _Tush_.


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> Sure they were always cool, that's the thing, you either are or you aren't.BB King? Cool. John Mayer? not... (I'm not talking about the music either, I like JM)


Well put.

I had a chance to see them at Seneca Casino just a few years ago - I'm still kicking myself for not going.


----------

